# British Shorthair Kittens/Cat Video



## spurschickuk (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey all

I have two cats called Fluffy and Smartie - both have just celebrated their first birthday.

Here are some YouTube videos that I have created - hope that you enjoy them! Please feel free to comment/rate! 

22nd August 2008 - YouTube - Fluffy and Smartie White Cats

Fluffy and Smartie as kittens - YouTube - White British Shorthair Kittens


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*great vid and pics *


----------



## spurschickuk (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! Glad you liked it!


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

Your cats are beautiful, I love the youtube videos


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Very heart-warming, really made me smile, thank you so much for sharing your vids/pics. C.x.


----------



## Rayseffo (Aug 23, 2008)

spurschickuk said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have two cats called Fluffy and Smartie - both have just celebrated their first birthday.
> 
> ...


great vid and pics


----------

